# Sticky  Migração do Fórum



## Barragon

O Annoucement do Jan:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=323&a=1754

Como irá ficar? alguém tem experiência com o xenforo?


----------



## paradise at Tagus

^^o meteopt está alojado nessa plataforma.


----------



## lmpanp

Sabe-se lá!?
Só podemos ter estas certezas:
- O fórum tem de migrar, esta plataforma já deu o que tinha a dar.
- Vamos ter mais uma quarentena, esta de pelo menos 2 dias e meio sem fórum.
- Rezar para que não dê barraca de vez ou se perca informação importante.


Agora não sei se por segurança não seria melhor esperar por 2021, porque 2020 está a ser um ano a dar para o desastre!


----------



## Barragon

também concordo


----------



## Barragon

Neste momento é possível que só os moderadores é que conseguem postar.

Os membros deverá aparecer alguma mensagem para aprovação do post.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

espero que a moderação aproveite para dar uma bela limpeza dos tópicos, já tentei fazer a minha parte, referenciando tópicos, mas fui logo atacado, anda por aqui muita coisa desorganizada e antiga à espera de ir para o lixo.


----------



## Barragon

vamos ver como vai ficar a migração.

de qualquer forma há tópicos antigos que podem ser apagados, mas a maioria são sempre uma memória do fórum.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

memorias são apenas isso, memórias, sem qualquer utilidade, espero que a limpeza seja feita e retirado tudo de inutil.

memorias:

Mulher Morre Carbonizada em Incêndio Num Prédio de 16 Andares (Amadora)


----------



## Barragon

desculpa lá. essa notícia é tipo a da população de almada contra as torres da margueira. Um Clássico! foram debatidos aspetos de segurança em edifícios altos.

Há uma ligação emocional a estes tópicos.


----------



## lmpanp

Que pobrezinho, foi logo atacado!
Mamãe, mamãe!!


----------



## Barragon

é possível que amanhã algo aconteça...


----------



## Barragon

Quando o site entrar em periodo de migração dos dados para o xenforo, vai dar apenas para ler. Não vai dar para postar durante um ou dois dias.

Boa viagem a todos!! epper:


----------



## paradise at Tagus

all aboard


----------



## Andre_Filipe

O momento é inoportuno, mas tem de ser

See you on the other side


----------



## paradise at Tagus

Andre_Filipe said:


> O momento é inoportuno, mas tem de ser
> 
> See you on the other side


a mudança era para ontem


----------



## Barragon

^^ não, é para amanhã  :lol:


----------



## lmpanp

Se der barraca e ficar tudo em off lá pelo limbo… foi bom conhecer-vos.


----------



## paradise at Tagus

lmpanp said:


> Se der barraca e ficar tudo em off lá pelo limbo… foi bom conhecer-vos.


Igualmente :lol:


----------



## Barragon

vamos todos para o insta


----------



## Ligaanet




----------



## jpfg

Estou muito desiludido, pensava que isto ia melhorar, mas vejo que ainda mantém graves erros antigos, como deixarem o alentejolover continuar a postar... xD


----------



## jpfg

Spammer! 👮‍♂️


----------



## Épicolx

A estética não me choca. Desde que se mantenham as funcionalidades e estrutura do antigo site, parece-me bem.


----------



## Barragon

jpfg said:


> Estou muito desiludido, pensava que isto ia melhorar, mas vejo que ainda mantém graves erros antigos, como deixarem o alentejolover continuar a postar... xD


😂😂😂


----------



## Barragon

Já apareceu o botão do mark all read. Há outras funcionalidades interessantes.

Também há a situação do upload de fotos no próprio site.


----------



## Barragon

Mas temos que alterar a disposição dos subfóruns. A sugestão do Diogo é muito boa. Vamos debater no thread próprio da organização do fórum.


----------



## alentejolover

jpfg said:


> Estou muito desiludido, pensava que isto ia melhorar, mas vejo que ainda mantém graves erros antigos, como deixarem o alentejolover continuar a postar... xD


Seu maroto


----------



## Barragon

Alguém com dificuldades no login?


----------



## Épicolx

Nas três bolinhas ao lado da imagem de perfil dá para pôr o site em dark mode


----------



## SR-71

☕ 

É mais bonito mas tenho saudades da simplicidade e velocidade do outro.


----------



## Épicolx

De facto está bem mais lento... espero que seja temporário.


----------



## Barragon

Parece que está a ficar mais rápido agora.


----------



## alentejolover

Também não dá para ver o ultimo thread onde foi colocado o último post...isso é essencial


----------



## Barragon

os threads ficaram todos por ler, pelo que é necessário colocar o mark forum read para eles deixarem de estar todos a negrito. Depois vão aparecendo os a negrito que têm os novos posts.

De qualquer forma é difícil ir até a zona dos projectos e das imagens ... tem que se abrir. é melhor mesmo colocar tudo cá fora.


----------



## KRX_69

Parece mais lento...isto até habituar ainda vai demorar 😂


----------



## Barragon

Parece-me existir alguns problemas com o login e com a manutenção do mesmo, mesmo quando se coloca a setinha para relembrar o login.


----------



## lmpanp

*Ohhhh lentidão!!!*
A culpa disso é dos spammers que vivem de posts monossilábicos a ver quem posta mais e mais ganha likes, como o Barragon que consegue postar mais por dia do que eu por ano.


----------



## Barragon

Ainda está a arrancar, calma


----------



## lmpanp

jpfg said:


> Estou muito desiludido, pensava que isto ia melhorar, mas vejo que ainda mantém graves erros antigos, como deixarem o alentejolover continuar a postar... xD


Olha que temos de ter cuidados pelo alentejolover pois pelo avatar que cheira a mofo ele está no grupo de risco.
⛑


----------



## RuiG21

Vai demorar algum tempo a habituar ao novo design, mas parece-me bem. 
Btw já não dá para ver os tópicos subscritos?


----------



## Lino

demasiado branco, preferia o azul bebé...

a nível de lay out, está muito encostado a um lado, desaproveitando a margem direita da página, fica tudo muito concentrado.... a nível de design não é tão prático... e quando se vê os sub-fóruns os ditos só aparecem numa caixa de diálogo pequenita onde temos que fazer scroll à cata do que queremos abrir... o que não é muito prático nos fóruns regionais...

espero que seja mais eficiente nas pesquisas...

aqueles logos do gdpr e accredited business bem poderiam estar lá no fundo, na ficha técnica ao lado do "contact us"


----------



## Barragon

Lino este formato também é para os smartphones etc. Podes sempre colocar o modo noite.


----------



## lmpanp

Azul bebé!? 😂

O layout do fórum até está bom, esta malta é que nunca está contente.
Comparado com o ultrapassado e problemático do outro deviam era atirar foguetes.


----------



## alentejolover

Nem aparece a nossa localização por baixo do avatar, como acontecia na versão anterior !!!


----------



## paradise at Tagus

lmpanp said:


> Azul bebé!? 😂
> 
> O layout do fórum até está bom, esta malta é que nunca está contente.
> Comparado com o ultrapassado e problemático do outro deviam era atirar foguetes.


o que o lino queria era o fórum vermelho 😈


----------



## NeonFlow

1. Caravaggio said:


> Onde é que anda o botão para ir para o último post não lido?


Foi a primeira coisa de que senti falta... Pena também já não dar no Tapatalk, embora não leia muito o fórum no telemóvel.

De resto, parece-me ok. O Dark Mode é bem-vindo.  Mas perde-se sempre algum "carácter" quando se migra fóruns para estas versões novas que seguem modas de design à "redes sociais"


----------



## lmpanp

Isso é uma questão de adaptação.
Mas também convenhamos que a falta do layout anterior é mais sentida por quem cá anda amiúde e não tão propriamente por quem praticamente anda ausente com 10 anos de inscrição e 58 posts, hahaha.


----------



## Barragon

Até o novo logotipo do SSC ficou bem


----------



## lmpanp

O que eu acho que poderia urgentemente ser resolvido era uma linha forte no mesmo cinza, ou então uma linha mais escura, que dividisse os posts.
No modo branco fica confuso porque os "Reply" "Quote" "Save" e "Share" ficam mais próximos ao post seguinte.
Já no modo escuro está melhor pois as linhas notam-se melhor, mas mesmo assim uma linha divisora mais grossa ajudava.


----------



## NeonFlow

lmpanp said:


> Isso é uma questão de adaptação.
> Mas também convenhamos que a falta do layout anterior é mais sentida por quem cá anda amiúde e não tão propriamente por quem praticamente anda ausente com 10 anos de inscrição e 58 posts, hahaha.


Acredito que sim, mas apesar de não postar muito, visito o fórum quase diariamente.


----------



## lmpanp

Olha que precisamos de malta que participe!


----------



## paradise at Tagus

lmpanp said:


> O que eu acho que poderia urgentemente ser resolvido era uma linha forte no mesmo cinza, ou então uma linha mais escura, que dividisse os posts.
> No modo branco fica confuso porque os "Reply" "Quote" "Save" e "Share" ficam mais próximos ao post seguinte.
> Já no modo escuro está melhor pois as linhas notam-se melhor, mas mesmo assim uma linha divisora mais grossa ajudava.


a versão dark já me conquistou. 😄


----------



## lmpanp

Eu voltei à versão normal porque não sei porquê a caixa dos emoticons não abria em dark.
Talvez agora já dê.


----------



## Barragon

Mas também precisa de um separador assim mais clarinho entre posts.


----------



## lmpanp

E acabaram os banner!


----------



## paradise at Tagus

Barragon said:


> Mas também precisa de um separador assim mais clarinho entre posts.


sabes se esta a versão definitiva, ou ainda poderemos esperar algumas modificações?


----------



## paradise at Tagus

lmpanp said:


> E acabaram os banner!


Era a identidade do fórum


----------



## Barragon

Acho que podemos esperar esse tipo de alterações. Mas vou tentar saber mais sobre os separadores.


----------



## alentejolover

Que coisa tão pirosa aquele header cor de rosa


----------



## lmpanp

Rosa e Azul… É prá menina e pró menino!
👩‍🏫👨‍🏫

Qual é a cor Trans?


----------



## RuiG21

RuiG21 said:


> Não acontece comigo. Vai sempre para a primeira página.


Já está.


----------



## luigi

Ainda estou um bocado perdido aqui nisto..
Fica difícil separar os threads vistos dos não vistos lol na visão geral dos forums
Alguém sabe onde tem a opção "mark all forums read"?


----------



## luigi

luigitavares said:


> Ainda estou um bocado perdido aqui nisto..
> Fica difícil separar os threads vistos dos não vistos lol na visão geral dos forums
> Alguém sabe onde tem a opção "mark all forums read"?


entretanto encontrei a opção "mark all read" mas tem de se ir de tópico a tópico... não há essa opção na página inicial do forum e que seja aplicado a todos os tópicos e threads?


----------



## Barragon

so dá para fazer subfórum a subfórum. 

É por isso que estamos a tentar mudar a organização fisica do fórum para que todos os subfóruns fiquem disponíveis só com um toque.


----------



## luigi

Barragon said:


> so dá para fazer subfórum a subfórum.
> 
> É por isso que estamos a tentar mudar a organização fisica do fórum para que todos os subfóruns fiquem disponíveis só com um toque.


entretanto tirei já umas dúvidas lá no post principal das mudanças e entretanto mostraram alternativas


----------



## Gonzas

Barragon said:


> Agora acho que não é necessário nenhuma app para ver o fórum, vês diretamente do site.


A mim faz toda a diferença. No tapatalk estão lá todos os fóruns que sigo.


----------



## Ligaanet

Sou o único a quem tem aparecido este erro quando entro no SSC e tento clicar no meu avatar no canto superior direito?










Eventualmente ele mostra o menuzito em vez do erro mas tenho notado que isto acontece sempre que não venho ao SSC por umas horas.


----------



## Barragon

antes ocorria-me isso. agora nem por isso. 

Continua a ocorrer?


----------



## paradise at Tagus

Não dá para alterar o tamanho da letra nos posts?


----------



## Barragon

o que sugerias? assim um botão ao lado do bold e do itálico não é?

estranho é que copiando de artigos de outros sites os títulos ficam letras grandes.


----------



## paradise at Tagus

Barragon said:


> o que sugerias? assim um botão ao lado do bold e do itálico não é?
> 
> estranho é que copiando ficam letras grandes.


sim, dava jeito a funcionalidade. 😄

quando colas ficam letras grandes porque ele assume a formatação de origem ou seja, da página da qual copiaste o texto.


----------



## sotavento

lmpanp said:


> Sabe-se lá!?
> Só podemos ter estas certezas:
> 
> O fórum tem de migrar, esta plataforma já deu o que tinha a dar.
> Vamos ter mais uma quarentena, esta de pelo menos 2 dias e meio sem fórum.
> Rezar para que não dê barraca de vez ou se perca informação importante.
> 
> 
> Agora não sei se por segurança não seria melhor esperar por 2021, porque 2020 está a ser um ano a dar para o desastre!


Agora e que é o momento para migrar ... BETATESTERS não irão faltar por todo o mundo! :|


----------



## Barragon

paradise at Tagus said:


> sim, dava jeito a funcionalidade. 😄
> 
> quando colas ficam letras grandes porque ele assume a formatação de origem ou seja, da página da qual copiaste o texto.


*Dá para escolheres o tamanho e a fonte do texto, mas não há nenhum botão ...*

_For example changing ^^ to size 26 , just use the size code and put the value as 26
.









You pretty much can change font as well
You pretty much can change font as well _


*outros códigos possíveis no Xenforo:*









BB codes


The list of BB codes you can use to spice up the look of your messages. This page shows a list of all BB codes that are available.




xenforo.com


----------



## Ligaanet

Barragon said:


> antes ocorria-me isso. agora nem por isso.
> 
> Continua a ocorrer?


Ainda agora entrei num computador novo e sem a sessão iniciada e quando tentei clicar lá para fazer o login ele mostrou-me esse erro.

Leva-me a querer que é algum problema com cookies e enquanto ele não encontra os cookies que está à espera (ou seja enquanto os está ainda a carregar para o meu computador) ele dá erro de segurança.


----------



## skytrax

Tragam-me o modelo antigo já!!! 🤬😤


----------



## Barragon

não estás habituado


----------



## lmpanp

Se fosse lá nas terras dos camarada este modelo já estava frente ao pelotão de fuzilamento.
👻



Vá lá, é novo, ainda está muito verdinho mas vai melhorar.


----------



## Gonzas

O fórum voltou ao tapatalk


----------



## sotavento

Duas ou três medidas que me tornaram esta cena muito mais legivel:


definir o zoom do forum como 90% duplicou o espaço util das mensagens e encolheu o lado direito enormemente
ligar o dark mode (settings)
clicar na opçao de ver as assinaturas dos users sempre


----------



## lmpanp

Muito boa essa do zoom!!!


----------



## bjmarques

sotavento said:


> Duas ou três medidas que me tornaram esta cena muito mais legivel:
> 
> 
> definir o zoom do forum como 90% duplicou o espaço util das mensagens e encolheu o lado direito enormemente
> ligar o dark mode (settings)
> clicar na opçao de ver as assinaturas dos users sempre


Onde consigo encontrar essas opções?


----------



## RuiG21

Account settings >> Preferences >> Content option


----------



## bjmarques

Obrigado, quase nem se vê essa opção. O zoom fiz no browser e realmente fica muito melhor, só não sei é se guarda a preferência ou se tenho de mudar sempre.


----------



## lmpanp

WTF!?
Agora temos de resolver um capcha de cada vez que vamos postar?
Que raio, temos conta e estamos logados, se querem combater o SPAM façam isso para novos logins e até por um determinado número de posts como segurança.
Agora obrigar-nos a isso é convidar-nos a não postar!
Que os Adms vão torturar as mãezinhas deles, porra!!


----------



## toniho

Hear hear.


----------



## Barragon

Calma que deve ser temporario.


----------



## Barragon

Já me queixei. Os admins andam a experimentar a segurança do fórum devido a spammers que têm aparecido em algumas partes do SSC.

Primeiro colocaram a segurança no máximo (por isso que a maioria dos posts tinham a tarefa da escolha de imagens) e agora estão a adaptar. Calma.


----------



## sotavento

20 anos a gerir foruns e ainda da para ir vendo algumas coisas novas.


----------



## Abraço

DiogoBaptista said:


> memorias são apenas isso, memórias, sem qualquer utilidade, espero que a limpeza seja feita e retirado tudo de inutil.
> 
> memorias:
> 
> Mulher Morre Carbonizada em Incêndio Num Prédio de 16 Andares (Amadora)


Mas pagas alguma coisa por esses posts existirem?


----------



## 51-51-HT...

Ainda não entendi bem as datas de posts antigos, por exemplo posts de 22 Outubro de 2019 aparece a data 2 mo ago .!!!!


----------



## Barragon

2 meses ago é de fevereiro.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

podem votar e dar a vossa opinião sobre o novo forum!

link da votação a decorrer:










SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## RuiG21

O pessoal não está mesmo a gostar, não percebo!


----------



## 51-51-HT...

RuiG21 said:


> O pessoal não está mesmo a gostar, não percebo!



Nem para trollar agora dá gosto, neste forum confuso. O outro era mais organizado.


----------



## Barragon

RuiG21 said:


> O pessoal não está mesmo a gostar, não percebo!


quem estava habituado a outro modelo apresenta dificuldades de adaptação ao modelo novo nesta fase inicial


----------



## lmpanp

Tu sempre com o teu bláblá desculpabilizante!

Não é dificuldade de adaptação, está mesmo pior!
O outro ficou naturalmente com problemas de velhice e capacidade, este já nasceu torto.
Não há desculpa nenhuma tornarem difícil o que era fácil assim como arranjarem novidades problemáticas.


----------



## Ligaanet

Realmente o sistema de quotes por exemplo é um bocado coxo. É útil para quem quer fazer múltiplos quotes mas para quem quer apenas responder a um comentário é um trabalhão desnecessário...


----------



## Barragon

se queres responder a um comentário fazes "reply"


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

Como é que agora se adiciona alguém à ignore list?


----------



## lmpanp

Isso é fácil… mas não te digo, hahaha


----------

